
Open Rights Group demands government act to secure ‘track and trace’ data - RobPomeroy
https://www.openrightsgroup.org/press-releases/org-demands-government-act-to-secure-track-and-trace-data/
======
RobPomeroy
The health benefits of track and trace vs. privacy infringement...

